# Cookies zum aktualisieren einer einfachen HTML-Webseite?



## Hughes500 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute, folgendes Problem:

Wie kann ich eine mit Frontpage erstellte Seite konfigurieren damit sie bei jedem Besuch neu geladen wird? Die Seite ist eine Intranet Seite einer Firma welche quasi nur Links zu Word oder PDF-Dateien beinhaltet. Diese Dateien werden jedoch recht oft im Inhalt geändert oder es kommen neue Hinzu. Dem user soll aber erspart werden im Browser ständig auf "Aktualisieren" klicken zu müssen. Denn macht man das nicht läd der Browser die Seite aus den Offline-Dateien/ Cache des Browsers. 

Seiten wie z.B. von Nachrichtensendern wie N-TV sind ja auch nur eine gewisse Zeit mit dem gleichen Inhalt verfügbar oder werden immer neu geladen....


----------



## xxenon (8. Dezember 2004)

Also ich weiß nicht ganz ob ich dein Problem richtig verstanden habe, aber mit Meta-Tags kannst du 2 Dinge erreichen, die lt. deiner Problembeschreibung ganz nützlich sein könnten:

1.) Verhindern, dass ein Dokument aus dem Browsercache oder vom Proxy geladen wird:


```
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0" />
```

2.) Automatisch aktualisieren:


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="Wert in Sekunden; URL=http://deineseite.de" />
```


HTH xxenon

näheres unter: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm


----------



## Hughes500 (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo xxenon,

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort! Habs ausprobiert und es hat sofort funktioniert. Weiter so!

Gruß Christian


----------

